# Horses Burned Alive - RIP Fancy and Blue :(



## SorrelHorse

Two very special horses die not too long ago and I have just now gotten myself together to post a thread in their honor. Both of them were owned by one of our dearest friends, but myself and my family had strong affiliations with them and loved them as well.

The first is Fancy, full sister to our stud Jesters Cowboy. We would always joke about her height. She was 17hh and was used in driving. Her full brother, Jester, measures 14hh if he stretches...
She is on the right in the first pic. Left in the second.

















The second is Blue. We used to own this beautiful boy. In his younger days, he was our third stud horse. Since we moved, we sold him to our friend and she since gelded him and he became a barrel horse for her niece. He was one of a kind, a grey paint, with such a kind heart. I rode this horse when I was little.


















We do not know what caused the fire. Their owner and our good friend lost these two beauties as well as her grandkids pony. Her mother also died because she was disabled and could not get out. 

This is truly tragic. My heart aches for them as well as my own grief knowing all these wonderful beings are no longer with us to brighten the day any longer. 

Please send prayers to all of us tonight. I'm still in complete shock.


----------



## DuffyDuck

This is horrific to hear 
At least you have the good memories of them.

So sorry to hear of your loss, they were beautiful horses.

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh how very sad. I am sorry for your/their loss.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Absolutly beautiful horses-so sorry to hear of that tragedy & a human loss of life also. Very tragic. RIP to all . Hope your heart feels lighter soon.


----------



## Saddlebag

I've known of too many barn fires where hay was stored inside. Some were caused by internal combustion from the hay picking up moisture from the animals, hay dust that gets into a socket and ignites. I will never ever store hay in the same building as animals. Mine are never confined unless I'm there. In all likely hood the horses had succumbed to the smoke long before the flames.


----------



## MysticL

Very tragic  Sorry for the loss of everyone involved


----------



## COWCHICK77

That is so sad....sorry for the loss..


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Life is so short. It makes me want to hug my family, furry and two legged.
I am so very sorry.


----------



## Country Woman

Awe I am sorry about your loss for the horses as well as the mom 
so sad


----------



## tbstorm

so very sorry for the loss of such beautiful animals and of course that woman. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and friends.


----------



## texasgal

Ugh .. just horrible.. So sorry :-(


----------



## HighCountryPleasure

_My heart goes out to the you and their families </3 R.I.P_


----------



## horseloverandy

I am deeply sorry for your loss. I lost a horse through a heart attack. That happened 3 years ago, and I sometimes still cry for him. be brave... life goes on, they would like you to go on


----------



## HorseLovinLady

How awful! :-( Many prayers to you and your friends.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm very sorry for all the losses.. my goodness what heartbreak. 
I pray you and your friend find peace in this terrible outcome.


----------



## michaelvanessa

SorrelHorse said:


> Two very special horses die not too long ago and I have just now gotten myself together to post a thread in their honor. Both of them were owned by one of our dearest friends, but myself and my family had strong affiliations with them and loved them as well.
> 
> The first is Fancy, full sister to our stud Jesters Cowboy. We would always joke about her height. She was 17hh and was used in driving. Her full brother, Jester, measures 14hh if he stretches...
> She is on the right in the first pic. Left in the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is Blue. We used to own this beautiful boy. In his younger days, he was our third stud horse. Since we moved, we sold him to our friend and she since gelded him and he became a barrel horse for her niece. He was one of a kind, a grey paint, with such a kind heart. I rode this horse when I was little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do not know what caused the fire. Their owner and our good friend lost these two beauties as well as her grandkids pony. Her mother also died because she was disabled and could not get out.
> 
> This is truly tragic. My heart aches for them as well as my own grief knowing all these wonderful beings are no longer with us to brighten the day any longer.
> 
> Please send prayers to all of us tonight. I'm still in complete shock.


 i can not put words togeather for you as it cuts deep.
i know kind words mean a lot and please take my deepest condolances for you horses and your frends pony and your frend who youll miss greatley.
thay say time heals the wounds it does not.
out deepest thoughts are with you and all ways will be.
and as a frend your not alone im not a religious person but
if it helps ill pray for your frend and the beautiful horses and beautiful pony.
i my self have been down the same path but in a different way with my own losses.
please take care if you want to chat any time feel free god bless you and your fammaly in thease very sad times.
michael and tricky.


----------



## Tayz

So sorry to hear that.  rest in peace <3


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort in those around you in these hard times. They were beautiful horses. I will keep you in my thoughts!


----------

